
Engine Shortfall Pushed Volkswagen to Evade Emissions Testing - shill
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/05/business/engine-shortfall-pushed-volkswagen-to-evade-emissions-testing.html
======
x0x0
And here starts the push for surely "rogue engineers" are responsible, please
don't extradite the executive team:

    
    
       Mr. Winterkorn, who has denied knowledge of the illegal software, also had a 
       reputation for dealing harshly with subordinates who failed to meet their 
       targets.
    

So if we believe their spin, it was a see no evil deal: the ceo had his hands
clamped firmly over his ears telling engineers to make an engine work or be
fired, and make sure not to tell him the details of what they had to do.

~~~
jacquesm
That push started quite a while ago. And there is a good chance that it
started even before the news broke in the media.

